# Carolina Dart frogs at Repticon Columbia this weekend 3/10&11



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Carolina Dart Frogs will be at Repticon Columbia SC next weekend 3/10&11. We will have the following available. e-mail if interested in reserving anything at [email protected].

4 azureus juveniles $40.00 each
2 azureus adult males $90.00 each
3 bakhuis juveniles $45.00 each
2 alanis juveniles $45.00 each
4 matecho juveniles $45.00 each
4 bicolor sub-adults $50.00 each
4 green & black auratus $30.00 froglets/$40.00 juveniles
4 black bassleri sub-adults $425.00 for the group
1 pair of adult cristobals $210.00
2 adult cristobals unsexed $85.00 each
1 o. pumilio popa adult male $90.00
4 orange lamasi juveniles $40.00 each
1 orange lamasi pair $150.00
1 turquoise & black auratus adult $65.00
1 no dot citronerlla sub-adult $65.00
2 citronella sub-adults $55.00 each

10 gallon vertical and horizontal Eco Vivs $75
Fruit Fly Cultures $8
Fruit Fly Culturing Kits $30
FF Media $10
Extra large Cork tubes $30.00
Coco fiber mat backgrounds $12
RepCal calcium powder $8
Various mosses, misc. drygoods


----------

